# Mutation X V5 Ceramic Piece



## PsyCLown (9/8/16)

Ahoy there! 

So I have managed to break both of the ceramic pieces which you get with the Mutation. 

I can't find any place which stocks them and have emailed the manufacturers and not received any feedback yet. 

So hoping someone here is able to assist me, right now its sitting in a draw gathering dust. :/

Thanks, 
Psy

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (10/8/16)

Perhaps someone who stocks this RDA could at least point me in the right direction, not sure who actually stocks it either.

@Frostbite @whatalotigot @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds @Vapers Corner @Dirk @The eCigStore @SAVapeGear @Maxxis @wazarmoto @KieranD @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Sir Vape @JakesSA @Vaperite South Africa 


Surely you are able to purchase the ceramic separately?


----------



## zadiac (10/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Ahoy there!
> 
> So I have managed to break both of the ceramic pieces which you get with the Mutation.
> 
> ...



The atty should be used for vaping, not as a hammer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (16/8/16)

zadiac said:


> The atty should be used for vaping, not as a hammer


Yeah, I have now learnt that the hard way :-/ Siiigh!


Bump as well, hoping for something


----------

